# red eyed crocodile skink breeding



## freddieDA (Jun 18, 2012)

heard alot of mixed views about them beeing very hard to breed in captivity been thinking about doing it any advice?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Check this website - Deans Crocodile Skinks..Main page

I've heard people having success incubating them in situ and ex situ, but the website gives more details. As long as you have the correct setup and a mature male and female you should have success


----------

